# Sidewinder x4 Mediatasten Winamp :-(



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

Hey,

Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe 

Undzwar habe ich seit neuestem die Sidewinder x4 und bin auch verdammt zufrieden mit ihr

allerdings spielt sie nich so mit Winamp wie sie sollte..

Wenn winamp selber auf ist funktioniert nur die "nächstes lied taste"
oder wenn ich andere Programme/Games im vollbild habe funktioniert die zurück taste auch nicht..

Achja, und wenn ich eingeschaltet habe das diese Meldungen unten rechts kommen welches Lied gerade angegangen ist, funktionieren alle tasten erst weider wenn die meldung komplett verschwunden ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Hast du die Treiber und die Tools von der CD die mitgeliefert wurde installiert?
Hab zwar selbst die X6, aber die ist ja sehr ähnlich.

Edit: Hab es mal ebent bei Winamp getestet, also bei mir klappts auch nur mit der "Vorspultaste".
       Beim WM-Player funktioniert es aber … komisch hab ich vorher noch nie bemerkt.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

Hab ich

Jaa  hab auch mit media player getestet, da gehts einwandfrei.. aber ich will mein Winamp weiterbenutzen.. ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Tja dann scheint es mit dem wohl nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

.. schlecht 

aber oke, trodzdem danke ^^

Vlt findet sich ja noch einer mit ner lösung ?= hab mal gehört i eine datei ausm plugin ordner müsste gelöscht werden.. kann das sein ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

Ähm leute die X4 ist von Microsoft oder ? Und wie Microsoft mit konkurenz verfährt sollte wohl klar sein.....

Ich denke es sollte aber gehen indem man die Tasten der entsprechenden Funktion zuweist. Das sollte mit entsprechenden tools gehen.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

Jaa das ist mir bewusst  aber von wegen tasten zuweisen hab ich bisher noch nix hinbekommen, bei intellitype kann man ja eig umstellen alles,. aber da gibts keine funktionen dafür sonst..


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Und genau diese Tasten sind im Microsoft-Tool in der Funktion fest zugeschrieben (zumindest zu den Funktionen), man könnte es über die Makrotasten eventuell hinbekommen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache?!

Ach übrigens beim VLC-Player funktioniert auch alles bestens und das ist auch Konkurrenz.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

Vlc ist aber nicht so toll ordentlich wie Winamp, das mit der Medienbibliothek, dem auto tagger etc finde ich ja grad so toll daran, un ich würd nur verdammt ungern den player wechseln


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

Naja schwer zu sagen. entweder man sucht einen ähnlichen Player wo alles funktioniert (kein VLC den haße ich.) Oder eben Makros...
Aber vlt gibt es bei Winamp ne einstelung ? Ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Also ich habe so ebend mal ein bisserl geforscht im www und man soll die Global Hotkeys-Funktion in Winamp aktivieren, aber das hilft bei mir auch nicht!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

Also bei mir sieht es so aus unter Win amp. Es geht alles auser eben der zurückspultaste. 

Also wollte ich die Winamp zuweisen was aber nicht geht da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung. Also hab ich mal Das Mikrosofttool genmmen da aber das selbe Bild. Bei dem Mikrosoftplayer geht es. Also siehts etwas blöd aus. Unter Linux währe es kein Problem da könnte man etwas in der shell machen. Aber bei Win ja da siehts blöd aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Das komische ist das es bei einigen geht (mit der oben beschriebenen Methode) und die Einträge sind aus 2008/2009 die ich gefunden habe in den Foren. 

Bei einigen hat es erst bei der Installation der neusten Winampversion geklappt, aber die hab ich ja … sehr komische Sache das.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

Bei mir hats ledider nich geklappt.. hab auch neustes winamp drauf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (13. September 2010)

Naja man muss anscheined auch die Häckchen im Winamp menü setzen. Also ich die drausen hatte ging nichts. Aber wo sie drin wahren ging alles ohne Probleme mit ausnahme der zurückspultaste. Was aber verschmerzbar ist finde ich da ich Winamp nur für Musik nehme.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. September 2010)

Also bei mir ist es egal ob ich diese Funktion nutze bei Winamp, denn es macht keinen Unterschied und bleibt alles beim Alten "Rückspultaste" außer Funktion. Naja gut das ich es jetzt weiß das es nicht funktioniert, aber die Tasten hab ich eh noch nie genutzt.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. September 2010)

ja ich brauch sie weil ich meine playlist beim zocken gerne nicht nach der reihenfolge höre, un wenn ich dann auf einmal lust auf ein lied hab was weiter vorne ist kann ich nicht einfach zurück zu den liedern.. Aber danke trodzdem


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

Kein Problem ich bin ja auch froh sowas zu wissen. 

PS: Ähm stell doch einfach auf Zufallswiedergabe.


----------



## havi (5. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob das thema noch irgendwen interessiert, aber ich hab wohl die lösung:

deinstalliert diesen missst namens microsoft intellitype. die multimediatasten reagieren viel schneller und wirklich alle funktionieren. natürlich muss man global hotkeys in winamp etc. aktiviert haben und die makrotasten funktionieren dann nicht mehr, aber wem bei seiner tastatur nur schreiben und multimediatasten wichtig sind (sehe nicht wirklich sinn für makros in spielen...) für den stellt das wohl die beste und einzige lösung da. 

falls jemand sich nicht traut und nur mal ausprobieren möchte wie es wäre, einfach mal im task-manager unter prozesse itype.exe beenden. wer dann nicht überzeugt ist soll einfach den pc neu starten und alles is wieder beim alten.


----------



## Chrismettal (5. Dezember 2010)

danke aber mir ist aufgefallen das alles funktioniert perfekt solang winamp minimiert ist ^^ das reicht mir, weil ich benutz die mediatasten nur wenn winamp nicht direkt vor der Fre**e ist sondern beim zocken  dann reicht minimiertes winamp ^^


----------



## kazzig (8. Dezember 2010)

Am besten direkt den Phonostar Player holen und einen von Tausenden Radiosendern reinhauen. Es ist für jeden immer irgendwas dabei und man muss sich um keine Bibliotheken mehr kümmern - herrlich


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2010)

Als ob Winamp nicht die Möglichkeit hätte ShoutCast-Radio zu empfangen.


----------



## Chrismettal (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich höre kein Radio  ich hab erst ein Radio gefunden das meine musik spielt bzw gespielt hat.. der einzige Mod der meine Musik spielte hat aufgehört 

oder nennt ihr mir mal ein Inernet radio das Deathmetal und deathcore un speedmetal un all sowas spielt 

(Devildriver, Whitechapel, Six feet under etc)

Da bleib ich bei meinen geliebten Bibliotheken 

BTW: Phonostar hatte ich mal, shoutcast hat mich mehr überzeugt ^^


----------



## user001 (12. Dezember 2010)

Habe das Thema gerade entdeckt und schreibe hier mal über meine Erfahrungen.
Ich habe die sidewinder x6 und konnt feststellen, dass die Media-Tasten bei machen playern nicht immer problemlos funktionieren.
Tatsächlich haben die Media-Tasten der x6 beim Abspielen von Dateien mit winamp nur ihre Funktion, wenn man den player minimiert hat. Warum das so sein muss ist mir nicht klar.
Beim vlc player habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Media-Tasten nicht funktionieren, wenn man über die "drag and drop" Funktion Dateien in den player schiebt. Wenn man die Dateien über den player öffnet, funktioniert alles.

Windows media player geht problemlos in Kombination mit der sidewinder x6... es wäre ja auch komisch, wenn das nicht so sein sollte.


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja mit dem Windows player klappt alles perfekt aber ich bin auf Winamp umgestiegen, der gruind ist mir nicht klar  eigentlich hat der Wmp die gleichen funktionen, bis auf zb den autotagger der mir ziemlich wichtig ist.. ^^


----------

